# Boogaloo Down La Rue



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi folks,, hope you’re all doing ok.
A fun ragtime fingerpicking guitar tune, written by Richard Saslow. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I really like that one. 

I don't know any ragtime but have always enjoyed this type of pickin' when I hear it. The first taste of something similar would have been Arlo Guthrie's, Alice's Restaurant. 

I think that I'd like to learn this one.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

fretzel said:


> I really like that one.
> 
> I don't know any ragtime but have always enjoyed this type of pickin' when I hear it. The first taste of something similar would have been Arlo Guthrie's, Alice's Restaurant.
> 
> I think that I'd like to learn this one.





fretzel said:


> I really like that one.
> 
> I don't know any ragtime but have always enjoyed this type of pickin' when I hear it. The first taste of something similar would have been Arlo Guthrie's, Alice's Restaurant.
> 
> I think that I'd like to learn this one.


Thanks. The tab is online somewhere, I believe. Search Ragtime Guitar , Richard Saslow.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I was goofing with it a bit today but playing it in C as I didn't have a capo handy. Love some of the chord changes. C to G#7 or the F major to F minor. 

Now if I could just travis pick.


----------

